# e-liquids in Alberton (Jozi South)



## Gordac (27/12/14)

Hi to all and trust your all having a good festive season. I need help locating a retailer or any stockist of e liquids in Alberton area (i have drastically underestimated my supply needs for december and january).

Is there any vape shops/resellers around this area?

much appreciated!

G


----------



## Riddle (27/12/14)

@KieranD is in that surrounding area I think. Not sure if he is operating now. Pop him a PM and see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gordac (27/12/14)

thanks @Riddle will most definately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" so retailers can respond

Just a headsup to all members. If you are looking for a product or you need something and want the retailers to respond, please use the "who has stock" forum. 

Retailers are not allowed to punt their products in the general forums, only in their particular sub forum and the Who has stock forum. 

I doubt the Admins or Mods would have had an issue with a retailer trying to help out @Gordac in this situation since he really needed the help. But please use the "who has stock" forum in any event. You could think of the "who has stock" forum as "calling all retailers" 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/12/14)

Riddle said:


> @KieranD is in that surrounding area I think. Not sure if he is operating now. Pop him a PM and see



What he said....

Check www.vapecartel.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (28/12/14)

@Gordac. Vape Escape can provide e-liquids, and we are open for trade. www.vapescape.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gordac (28/12/14)

thanks @KieranD and VapeCartel. Awesome service and great flavours. Loving the japanese cotton

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (29/12/14)

Thanks guys  

Good meeting you yesterday @Gordac! Thanks for the support and the kind words  Glad I could assist you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

